# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  گروه لاراول تلگرام

## Laravelpersian

به جمع لاراولیها در تلگرام بپیوندید...
لینک گروه لاراول تلگرام در کانال @laravel قرار داده شده است.
Https://telegram.me/laravel

----------


## Laravelpersian

کانال لاراول تلگرام 
Https://telegram.me/laravel

----------


## ghasemweb

لطفا گروه تلگرام هم معرفی کنید برای لاراول و php

----------


## parswebdesign

اینکه کانال لاراول به زبان انگلیسی

----------


## hamedarian2009

> لطفا گروه تلگرام هم معرفی کنید برای لاراول و php


لینک گروه هم در اینفوی کانال هست
https://t.me/learning_laravel

----------


## shopintex

ممنون
تخت بادی | تشک بادی | استخر بادی

----------


## saghi1243

سلام این کانال آموزش داره گروه پرسش و پاسخم 

easyprogrammming@

----------


## untymage

‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎‌ ‍ ‎

----------


## behzadamin12

*کانال برنامه نویسی لاراول* با نکات حرفه ای

https://t.me/jobteamir

----------


## godofphp

سلام دوستان یه دوره ی آموزش فوق العاده به زبان فارسی به نام دوره ی آموزش طلائی فریمورک لاراول در کانال تلگرامی آواسام برگزار شده است . 
شرکت در دوره در کانال تلگرامی

----------


## behzadamin12

*آموزش پروژه ای لاراول* با هزاران نکته
https://jobteam.ir/Course/178-Larave...g-online-store

گروه تلگرامی لاراول
https://t.me/jobteamirgroup

----------


## behzadamin12

معرفی کانال ها و گروه های برنامه نویسی لاراول
https://jobteam.ir/ProductUser/211-t...keting-channel

----------

